
Cross-Country Cannonball Record Broken – 27 Hours 25 Minutes - hirundo
https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a30085091/these-guys-just-drove-an-e63-amg-across-america-in-a-record-27-hours-25-minutes/
======
h2odragon
Complete lunacy. I've done 5,000 miles in 5 days (with meetings! and some
sleep, i think) which will continue to satisfy me as the peak level of crazy i
wish to indulge in.

These fellers pegged the meter.

